# 20lbs to go!!



## pinuplola (Sep 18, 2010)

until i reach my goal!
ive been pigging out sssooo much latley that the weight is just piling on :eat1:
i honestly just stopped trying and before i knew it i found myself snacking 24/7 and eating 2 dinners every nite. ive been loading up on the cream, butter and carbs and my poor belly looks like a ballon about to pop! but here i am snacking away :eat2:

whhheeeww. i just had to share :kiss2:


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 18, 2010)

Think you'll be able to stop once you reach your goal or are you having too much fun for that?


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> Think you'll be able to stop once you reach your goal or are you having too much fun for that?



He has a really good point. lol


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, that was very hot. :smitten:


----------



## pinuplola (Sep 19, 2010)

this goal is short term, i have bigger and fatter plans for the future :kiss2:

just wanted to say that i am sufficiently stuffed for the nite. peices of bread slathered in butter before bed mmm :eat2:

my belly is resting comfortably on my growing thighs and i love it


----------



## pinuplola (Sep 19, 2010)

taken just now, my full fat little tummy
im becoming such a butterball <3


----------



## AppreSheAte (Sep 21, 2010)

just had to say i saw your pic, and you look great!


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Sep 26, 2010)

congrats you look beautiful. hope you never stop gaining


----------



## pinuplola (Oct 7, 2010)

ive officially outgrown my spanx (those things ladies wear to smooth out they fat ass when its time to get fancy. i went out two weeks ago and my fat was litterally bursting out. i coudlnt keep it up over my fat tummy :blush:

wanted to share about that. i cld use a feeder jeeeeez


----------



## joswitch (Oct 7, 2010)

pinuplola said:


> ive officially outgrown my spanx (those things ladies wear to smooth out they fat ass when its time to get fancy. i went out two weeks ago and my fat was litterally bursting out. i coudlnt keep it up over my fat tummy :blush:
> 
> wanted to share about that. i cld use a feeder jeeeeez



Yayz! For the defeat of the spanx!


----------



## pinuplola (Oct 9, 2010)

my tummy full from dinner. i just had pizza headed out for icecream now :eat2: getting fat is so much fun haha


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 9, 2010)

Very sexy, Miss Lola!:smitten:


Hugs

DEnnis


----------



## jennam (Oct 10, 2010)

pinuplola said:


> my tummy full from dinner. i just had pizza headed out for icecream now :eat2: getting fat is so much fun haha



Gorgeous Lola!! I'm so inspired...I'm sitting here as I read this stuffing and patting my own big belly. :eat1: There is nothing more fun! Goodness, I'm big! Thanks for the inspiration!!!!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Oct 11, 2010)

pinuplola said:


> my tummy full from dinner. i just had pizza headed out for icecream now :eat2: getting fat is so much fun haha



You look great, Lola! I hope you're enjoying the extra weight


----------



## degek2001 (Oct 11, 2010)

pinuplola said:


> my tummy full from dinner. i just had pizza headed out for icecream now :eat2: getting fat is so much fun haha


I like it to read you're still growing up. I like also the result. Wow, lovely belly and your butt.
Go on, and go for the next goal
<3 Henk


----------



## eastcoastfa (Oct 13, 2010)

Keep on going. You look great.


----------



## Tracii (Oct 19, 2010)

pinuplola said:


> my tummy full from dinner. i just had pizza headed out for icecream now :eat2: getting fat is so much fun haha



Really cute pic Lola


----------

